# Looking for a MF 245



## TexasAirCooler

Hello all,

Yea I new to the site, I'm on a quest to get a better tractor than the 2010 JD I'm ready to see go. I only learned of it's many problems after I got one because at that time there weren't any forums to educate myself on.

I'm looking at the 45 - 55 hp range to handle my 22 acres and power my bailer. What are the problems with the 245 - 255's I should know about?

Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## alleyyooper

YEAR: 1975 
MAKE: MASSEY FERGUSON 
MODEL: 265 
HP: 60 
SERIAL #: 9A223337 
HOURS: 2261 
STOCK #: U870 
PRICE: $9,900 
EQUIPMENT: 16.9X28 (40%)
9.5LX15
SINGLE HYD
DISEL
TOP LINK
MF 235 LDR
5FT BUCKET


LOCATION: WINFIELD, KANSAS STORE 


I don't know of any trouble with the models you mentioned . The people I know have a 245 they like very well.

 Al


----------



## indianajo

*mf 245 drivetrain*

I was mowing with a MF245 and a bushhog 1008 (100") and my foot slipped off the clutch. The drivetrain went all neutrals, although the pto continued to work. Buy a lighter mower if you buy a 245. This tractor has 1080 hours. Motor has plenty of power for 100" but geartrain too light.. Keep under cover, lights and charging system don't work due to corrosion. Don't know if any modern 45 hp tractor is any better, but my 1973 Fiat 1465 certainly stood up to this kind of abuse until the engine died.
Any experienced MF owners out there? I took the right wheel and axle off last year, made 5 special tools to do it, end of right axle wasn't stripped or popped out of side gear. Should I jack up the differential on blocks and remove the axle housings first this year? Or proceed directly to building a crane out of scrap and splitting the rear half off the motor at the clutch? The tractor shakes side to side 1/2' when in gear, doesn't move forward or backward. I don't have a concrete pad out there, and road is too rough to get concrete trucks in, until I can grade some rock in with a tractor.


----------



## Hairy Hauler

We had a 245 when I was growing up, It was a fast little tractor, very manuverable but like indianajoe says it was very light. They also leak oil out of every possible orfice from the engines. The fan came off twice and chewed up the rad. Hydraulics are horrible on them. It takes a lot of effort on your hand to lift a high presure load on the outlets (lines out the back) If you want a tractor that can do some work and take some abuse, I would look elsewhere, like an old ford, case or JD.


----------



## lbayless59

245massey great little tractor,easy to work on,easy to get parts and great fuel saver. have one and have worked on numerous model of tractors. the man with the clutch problem, was not tractor fault. clutch petal too straight up,heat clutch arm 2 inches below foot rest and bend foot rest down to comfort,then when you push clutch in you are pushing fordward and not down. on the 2000 and 3000 and 4000 series fords it is getting hard to get parts,new holland wants them out of the fields. green paint is very high priced.


----------

